# ESPN reporting Jackson officially out as Laker coach



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1824658

Can't say I'm at all surprised.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This has been unofficial for some time.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The<strike> Fake Show</strike> is starting to *crumble*!!!

:nonono: (do not denigrate any team name or player name.trm)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Even when LA isn't winning titles they are still hogging the headlines. :laugh: This situation will be fun to watch. Malone and Payton are probably gone. Phil is gone. Now it is Shaq and Kobe or should I say, Shaq _or_ Kobe. I think that both players want to remain in LA but they don't want to play with one another. I don't think that there's any question that Kobe wants to be a Laker for life. He's just waiting to see if he has enough clout in the organization to get Shaq dealt. I never thought it would happen but I get the feeling that the Lakers are now fielding offers from other teams regarding Shaq. I think they're ready to turn the keys over the Kobe. They'd better be damn sure that he can lead the Lakers successfully. Otherwise, they just traded one of the most dominant players in NBA history to appease a gifted but unproven star.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaq to Dallas for Dirk, Antoine and Josh Howard. Works under the cap.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Shaq to Dallas for Dirk, Antoine and Josh Howard. Works under the cap.



C Dirk
PF Antoine 
SF Josh Howard
SG Kobe
PG ?????

Could work, but I don't think they would trade Shaq to a Western team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Even when LA isn't winning titles they are still hogging the headlines. :laugh: This situation will be fun to watch. Malone and Payton are probably gone. Phil is gone. Now it is Shaq and Kobe or should I say, Shaq _or_ Kobe. I think that both players want to remain in LA but they don't want to play with one another. I don't think that there's any question that Kobe wants to be a Laker for life. He's just waiting to see if he has enough clout in the organization to get Shaq dealt. I never thought it would happen but I get the feeling that the Lakers are now fielding offers from other teams regarding Shaq. I think they're ready to turn the keys over the Kobe. They'd better be damn sure that he can lead the Lakers successfully. Otherwise, they just traded one of the most dominant players in NBA history to appease a gifted but unproven star.


I can only imagine how swollen Kobe's head will get if he can actually get the Lakers management to keep him and deal Shaq. He might not even be able to fit it into the arenas after that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

No way are the Mavs giving up Dirk for Shaq. 

You might get a combo of Finley, Walker or Jamison for Shaq though. 

Dirk is pretty much untouchable.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Why wouldnt the Mavs move Dirk for Shaq? A team with Nash, Finley, Jamison and Shaq would be the title favorite next year by far.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how swollen Kobe's head will get if he can actually get the Lakers management to keep him and deal Shaq. He might not even be able to fit it into the arenas after that.


It will be funny watching the Lakers crash and burn this offseason. :laugh:

Lets see:

Jackson - Gone
Fisher - Opted out so he is gone
Fox - Will probably retire
Payton - Even if he stays, he isn't that good, but he is probably gone
Malone - Retired
Shaq - Will probably be traded to Dallas since they have 2 max contracts they can throw at the Lakers (a combo of Walker, Jamison or Finley)

This gives Kobe the Lakers. The funniest part will be watching the Lakers struggle to even make the playoffs with Kobe as their leader. :laugh:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Im not saying I think it will happen but the Mavs dont turn that trade down IMO if its offered


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> Why wouldnt the Mavs move Dirk for Shaq? A team with Nash, Finley, Jamison and Shaq would be the title favorite next year by far.


Dirk is a young big man allstar. Shaq is on the decline. You don't move a young big man allstar for a declining star.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> No way are the Mavs giving up Dirk for Shaq.
> 
> You might get a combo of Finley, Walker or Jamison for Shaq though.
> ...


I disagree. Dirk is their most "untouchable" player but we're talking about Shaq here. He basically guarantees you a shot at the championship. Dirk does not. The Mavs are bounced out of the playoffs in the first or second round every year. They're looking to do something dramatic and acquiring Shaq is dramatic. They don't want to part with Dirk but I'll guarantee you that Cuban will do it if it means getting Shaq. He'd be insane not to do it.


----------



## 12261980 (Aug 4, 2003)

Besides with Kobe's legal situation, I don't see Lakers betting on Kobe instead of on Shaq.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*No.*

That would be a horrible trade for the Mavs. Shaq is the best center in the league, but he's on the downslide now.

I think they might trade Shaq, but not to the mavs, and certainly not for that.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

It would be classic if LA trades Shaq only to have Kobe sentenced to 20 years in a Colorado prison.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Dirk is a young big man allstar. Shaq is on the decline. You don't move a young big man allstar for a declining star.


You do if you're trying to win _now_ and Cuban is a win now type of a guy. Most of the players on that Dallas team are getting up there in age. They don't have 4-5 years to win a title. They've got to makes moves now if they want to win. Besides, as much as Shaq has declined, he's still infinitely better than Dirk. On his best day Dirk is a top 10 player in the league, nothing more nothing less. Shaq is the best player in the league on many nights.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Yea the Mavs would be crazy to turn shaq down, especially if they can keep Finley, and Nash, they become the best team in the NBA for the next 3 years, you dont think Cuban would do that? With Dirk at best they are the 5th best team in the west and still the worst defensive team in the league. Minus dirk plus shaq, insert howard as a starter and they become one of the better defensive team in the NBA... 

again, its not happening, but not because the mavs say it wont


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> You do if you're trying to win _now_ and Cuban is a win now type of a guy. Most of the players on that Dallas team are getting up there in age. They don't have 4-5 years to win a title. They've got to makes moves now if they want to win. Besides, as much as Shaq has declined, he's still infinitely better than Dirk. On his best day Dirk is a top 10 player in the league, nothing more nothing less. Shaq is the best player in the league on many nights.


Pin,<b><strike> first of all, FU! OKay?</b></strike> lol, I knew you just turned 23, so watch your athleticism, it will fade very soon like Kobe.

yeah, Dirk is si overrated, I dont care if he can score in so many ways, can he freak rebound??? Shaq over Dirk over any freaking day!


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

This is all a mute point anyway. Im predicting the Lakers have basically the same team intact next year with a new coach at the helm, maybe even Pat Reilly. Its their best case scenario and the most financially feasible. They are still the title favorites with that lineup. No reason to mess with that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Mavs made it to the WCF 2 years ago. 

They will not trade a rising star in Dirk for a declining star in Shaq. No way. 

They will offer a combo of Walker, Jamison or Finley which would be the best offer you will see for Shaq, unless some one wants to gut their entire team for Shaq and sorry, but that isn't happening.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> This is all a mute point anyway. Im predicting the Lakers have basically the same team intact next year with a new coach at the helm, maybe even Pat Reilly. Its their best case scenario and the most financially feasible. They are still the title favorites with that lineup. No reason to mess with that.


What lineup?

In case you haven't heard, almost every one (minus Shaq) with talent has opted out to go else where, Jackson is gone and now even Shaq wants out. 

The Lakers dynasty is dead.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Come on. Dirk is a soft superstar at best. He lacks the overall game to carry a team on his back. Watch game 4 of the finals again and tell me even a declining shaq isnt still the MVP. Yea they gave it to Duncan 2 years straight and Garnett this year, and guess what? Lakers beat both of them.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Just because you opt out of your contract doesnt mean you have "gone elsewhere". Kobe wont go anywhere, because the Lakers will make the best offer. You think Shaq wants to leave LA to go to some lame duck situation? You must be crazy. This rumor mill that pumps this nonsense by the minute waves an upside down lakers flag with a black X spraypainted on it.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*They won't have a good team next year.*

They can't afford to get anyone new, so if they keep Shaq and Kobe then they'll still be without Malone (for sure, he's done), Payton probably (doesn't like to the team, but might stay because of $), Fisher (wants more $), and Fox (might retire). Since they can't get any free agents, they would be LUCKY to make it to the conference finals.

They'll likely do what's smart and trade Shaq while begging Kobe to stay. Kobe will only stay if they can bring in talent for Shaq, and not just 1 guy but an assortment of young talent. That might be hard to do though, and I think they'll likely wind up losing both stars. That's the best thing though, as they'll get a fresh start.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

ESPN news is reporting that Shaq has requested/demanded to be traded.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

How do you think the Bulls stayed together? Especially when Jordan's contract was up EVERY year and kept resigning for 1 year 30 mil? You stick with your tag team, and retool around you with bargains and younggins. How many top tier free agents did Chicago need? Why have the lakers decided to stop trying to develop talent? Trading Shaq is insane unless the lakers are headed for bankruptcy. They need to resign their superstars, clense themselves of bad contracts (like Fox's, and Georges) Use the MLE and LLEs and reload.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> ESPN news is reporting that Shaq has requested/demanded to be traded.


That would be quite interesting, although I'm not sure how many teams could actually make a move for him without completely destroying their team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ESPN.com's Marc Stein has learned that the Lakers' big man, who can opt out of his contract after next season, has demanded a trade.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1824691


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

:laugh: Wow the Lakers really are starting to crumble...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> ESPN.com's Marc Stein has learned that the Lakers' big man, who can opt out of his contract after next season, has demanded a trade.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1824691


I was just gonna post a new topic, but I see you got it covered. 

Anyways, ESPNews is insinuating that TMac wants to go to LA, so it might be a TMac+filler for Shaq. 

Now I really want to believe this, but I doubt it.:dead:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> This is all a mute point anyway. Im predicting the Lakers have basically the same team intact next year with a new coach at the helm, maybe even<b> Pat Reilly. </b> Its their best case scenario and the most financially feasible. They are still the title favorites with that lineup. No reason to mess with that.


Not if Phil is with the Lakers in any position! 

I think Shaq may be hurt and may demand a trade, as he can see the writing on the wall(<b>Kobe is turning 26 and wants to do even more, as Fisher has stated</b>)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tmac, Kobe, and Shaq all changing destinations could lead to a vastly different NBA next season. This is starting to get a little crazy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just gonna post a new topic, but I see you got it covered.
> ...


That would be interesting, but the Lakers would need more. Kobe and Tmac would be amazing together, but looking at the other guys on that team, I dont think they would cut it.

Boy that would throw an interesting wrench into the Kobe/Tmac argument.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be interesting, but the Lakers would need more. Kobe and Tmac would be amazing together, but looking at the other guys on that team, I dont think they would cut it.
> ...


Now this is an ideal possibility, which has a 5% chance of happening but the starting lineup with that team would be:

PG: Payton
SG: Kobe
SF: TMac
PF: Orlando filler, Howard/Gooden/??????
C: Someone we can pick up with the MLE.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I highly doubt the Lakers will have Kobe & T-Mac.

Where did you all hear that Rudy T is a possibly candidate for the coaching job?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

If Shaq gets traded to Orlando what does the magic do with the #1? Isnt it pretty much the same situation 10 years ago when they took Webber? If im the Lakers and im trading Shaq, I would try to trade him before wednesday and obtain a top five draft pick.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did you all hear that Rudy T is a possibly candidate for the coaching job?


David Aldridge from ESPN. Henry Bibby and Rudy T are the leading candidates.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be interesting, but the Lakers would need more. Kobe and Tmac would be amazing together, but looking at the other guys on that team, I dont think they would cut it.


Kobe/McGrady with even a good (not great) big man would be incredible. The "closest thing"  to Jordan/Pippen.

The Lakers would need to count on a player like Kareem Rush or Luke Walton also being a worthwhile player and they'd need to fnd that aforementioned good big man (like a prime PJ Brown or Horace Grant type).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis trades: SG Bonzi Wells (12.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 26.0 minutes)
C Lorenzen Wright	(9.4 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 25.8 minutes)
PG Jason Williams	(10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 29.4 minutes)
PF Pau Gasol	(17.7 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 2.5 apg in 31.5 minutes)
SF Shane Battier	(8.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.6 minutes)
Memphis receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -37.3 ppg, -12.4 rpg, and -10.7 apg.

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Bonzi Wells	(12.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 72 games)
C Lorenzen Wright	(9.4 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 65 games)
PG Jason Williams	(10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 72 games)
PF Pau Gasol	(17.7 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 2.5 apg in 78 games)
SF Shane Battier	(8.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 79 games)
Change in team outlook: +37.3 ppg, +12.4 rpg, and +10.7 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Memphis and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Memphis and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Or:


L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Antoine Walker	(14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes)
PF Dirk Nowitzki	(21.8 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 2.7 apg in 37.9 minutes)
SF Josh Howard	(8.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.7 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +22.9 ppg, +11.0 rpg, and +5.8 apg.

Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker	(14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes)
PF Dirk Nowitzki	(21.8 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 2.7 apg in 37.9 minutes)
SF Josh Howard	(8.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 1.5 apg in 23.7 minutes)
Dallas receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 67 games)
Change in team outlook: -22.9 ppg, -11.0 rpg, and -5.8 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and Dallas being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Dallas had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That would be the stupidest trade of all time for Memphis to do that. They'd basically be giving up their starting 5!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> Yea the Mavs would be crazy to turn shaq down, especially if they can keep Finley, and Nash, they become the best team in the NBA for the next 3 years, you dont think Cuban would do that? With Dirk at best they are the 5th best team in the west and still the worst defensive team in the league. Minus dirk plus shaq, insert howard as a starter and they become one of the better defensive team in the NBA...
> 
> again, its not happening, but not because the mavs say it wont


Shaq couldn't win with Payton and Kobe. Why would the Mavs think he could win with Finley and Nash with all of them a year older even.

I have a tough time believing any team would be willing to trade for Shaq even if they could put together the contracts.
Especially the talked about Shaq for Jermaine, Croshere and Bender or something like that.

I can't see any team giving up a young allstar for Shaq who is on the decline, has questionable motivation and might even retire if you trade for him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Rudy Tomjanovich came back to coach the Lakers, and they traded Shaq, they would be so much more likeable... I don't think I could hate a Rudy T. team.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

tune in to ESPNews now guys, DA will drop some "knowledge" on this whole fiasco.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

DA didnt say much, he just looked like an idiot staring straight at the camera for about 10 seconds not responding to naything.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Memphis trades: SG Bonzi Wells (12.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 26.0 minutes)
> C Lorenzen Wright	(9.4 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 25.8 minutes)
> PG Jason Williams	(10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 29.4 minutes)
> ...


Please, God, no. I don't want to see Shaq soiling our new unis.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I seriously doubt the Lakers send Shaq to Jerry West.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Please, God, no. I don't want to see Shaq soiling our new unis.


I know, but you know the FedEx Forum would sell out every single game (provided Shaq didn't take half the season off). 

PG - Watson/Bell or FA
SG - Miller/Jones
SF - Posey/Smith
PF - Swift/Outlaw
C - Shaq/Tsakalidas

Not bad. Still young around Shaq and they should give him the rock.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not sure if this is the same article -

This is official. Tons of quotes from Shaq. Sounds like he wants to go to Orlando and wants Tmac to stay -

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=1824721

This is getting interesting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Not sure if this is the same article -
> 
> This is official. Tons of quotes from Shaq. Sounds like he wants to go to Orlando and wants Tmac to stay -
> ...


That would be pretty impossible.

Orlando trades: PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes)
PF Drew Gooden	(11.6 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27.0 minutes)
PF Pat Garrity	(1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.0 minutes)
C Andrew DeClercq	(3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.1 minutes)
SG DeShawn Stevenson	(11.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.0 apg in 30.5 minutes)
PG Tyronn Lue	(10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes)
SG Reece Gaines	(1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 9.6 minutes)
SG Keith Bogans	(6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.5 minutes)
SG Zaur Pachulia	(6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.5 minutes)
Orlando receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -41.8 ppg, -18.0 rpg, and -9.9 apg.

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Juwan Howard	(17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games)
PF Drew Gooden	(11.6 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 79 games)
PF Pat Garrity	(1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 2 games)
C Andrew DeClercq	(3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 71 games)
SG DeShawn Stevenson	(11.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.0 apg in 80 games)
PG Tyronn Lue	(10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games)
SG Reece Gaines	(1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 38 games)
SG Keith Bogans	(6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 73 games)
SG Zaur Pachulia	(6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 73 games)
Change in team outlook: +41.8 ppg, +18.0 rpg, and +9.9 apg.

TRADE DECLINED

Due to L.A. Lakers and Orlando being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Orlando had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only L.A. Lakers met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

The Lakers would never take Grant Hill.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac+Pat Garrity+Juwan Howard+Andrew DeClercq for Shaq+Luke Walton


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Orlando is the place that has the first overall pick to dangle, the place that has tons more No. 1s stockpiled to give up, the place Shaq still owns a home in. If Shaq comes, Tracy McGrady won't want to leave. This is the trade that Shaq wants.


Who knows.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Memphis trades: SG Bonzi Wells (12.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 26.0 minutes)
> C Lorenzen Wright	(9.4 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 25.8 minutes)
> PG Jason Williams	(10.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 6.8 apg in 29.4 minutes)
> ...



both trades are very loopsided in favor of the lakers but this is the worst of them. 
Take out Gasol and battier and add stromile swift (sign and deal) and i think the grizzlies would do it and still would be a good package for shaq.
may be the grizzlies would give both swift and battier in that deal, but i dont think they would give gasol.

williams/payton/fisher
kobe/rush
george/wells
swift/cook
wright/FA

watson/bell
miller/jones
posey/battier
gasol/outlaw
shaq/big jake


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Orlando can't even put the contracts together to trade for Shaq and keep TMac and still have a roster.

And I doubt LA would like to trade Shaq for Grant Hill, Juwan Howard, Pat Garrity, Declerq and Stevenson or something like that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Orlando can't even put the contracts together to trade for Shaq and keep TMac and still have a roster.
> 
> And I doubt LA would like to trade Shaq for Grant Hill, Juwan Howard, Pat Garrity, Declerq and Stevenson or something like that.


Hey, dont kill the messenger. It may not be likely, but I guess it isnt out of the realm of possibility.

It would depend on whether the Lakers would value the #1 pick enough to risk taking on Hill.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Please, God, no. I don't want to see Shaq soiling our new unis.


If it happens, I will start an official apologize to robyg thread. :yes:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*TMac-Off the Glass.*

I'd like to see Shaq on the Magic myself. TMac would get Shaq all the touches he needs, and with Okafor they'd be a formidable defensive front line cuz when Shaq gets touches, Shaq plays defense. Of course its all dependent on how Shaq conditions himself this summer.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

The Lakers aren't going to screw themselves for the rest of time just to make Shaq happy. I'm sure they would rather not trade Shaq at all and keep an unhappy Shaq than trade him to Orlando and force Kobe to play with the likes of Juwon Howard, Tyronne Lue, Sloppy Slava, and Devean George with Grant Hill cheering from the bench. Shaq is a dumb*** if he thinks he can go to Orlando and play with T-Mac. You can't take anything he says seriously.

The only logical trades for Shaq are going to come from Memphis and Dallas.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If Shaq demands to get traded to Orlando without them giving up TMac the Lakers pretty much have to do it.

Here's a deal that works out. Orlando trades the #1 pick, Grant Hill, Juwan Howard, Garrity, and DeClerq to the LA Lakers for Shaquille O'Neal.

Lakers
PG - Payton / Hill
SG - Kobe / Rush
SF - George / Walton / Hill
PF - Howard / Cook / Garrity
C - Okafor / Divac (MLE) / DeClerq

Magic
PG - Arroyo (MLE) / Lue
SG - Stevenson / Bogans
SF - TMac
PF - Gooden
C - Shaq / Zaza


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> If Shaq demands to get traded to Orlando without them giving up TMac the Lakers pretty much have to do it.
> 
> Here's a deal that works out. Orlando trades the #1 pick, Grant Hill, Juwan Howard, Garrity, and DeClerq to the LA Lakers for Shaquille O'Neal.
> ...


You are incorrect. Why would the Lakers take back Grant Hill? To make Shaq happy? 

Orlando can not trade for Shaq unless they part with McGrady. The rest of the team doesn't have the talent nor the salaries to make it happen.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You are incorrect. Why would the Lakers take back Grant Hill? To make Shaq happy?
> ...


:yes: The rest of that team makes me go :sour:. Drew Gooden is a soft, underachieving black hole. Juwan Howard's teams always seem to miss the playoffs every season and I don't think it's a coincidence. Lue looks and plays like a WNBA player. Honestly, even the #1 overall pick isn't enough for me to take on those scrubs. The only realistic deal is Shaq for TMac and an expensive filler.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What are the chances of Grant Hill ever playing again, by the way?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I have a question for all of you. 

If lakers had won the champion this year would any of this be happening??? this meaning coach leaving, shaq asking for trade, also other guys leaving. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> If it happens, I will start an official apologize to robyg thread. :yes:


LOL, yes!!! That would be clairvoyant. Damn, was that at the end of 02-03? I've been here too long.

There'll be a trade by tomorrow morning.  jk

Should we be using RealGM? haven't the salaries changed? KG isn't making $28M. Oh well.

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
C Theo Ratliff	(7.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson	(13.6 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.5 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles	(10.9 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 26.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Gary Payton	(14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SF Devean George	(7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.2 ppg, -3.1 rpg, and +0.5 apg.	

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Gary Payton	(14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SF Devean George	(7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim	(16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
C Theo Ratliff	(7.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 85 games) 
SG Derek Anderson	(13.6 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.5 apg in 51 games) 
SF Darius Miles	(10.9 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 79 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.2 ppg, +3.1 rpg, and -0.5 apg.	

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Portland and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Portland and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Portland
C - Shaq, Stepania
PF - Randolph
SF - Patterson, George, Draft
SG - DRAFT, Gill
PG - Damon, Cook

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway	(9.2 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.3 apg in 27.6 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas	(11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
C Nazr Mohammed	(7.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney	(4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
New York receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -10.5 ppg, -10.2 rpg, and -2.1 apg.	

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway	(9.2 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.3 apg in 76 games) 
C Kurt Thomas	(11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 80 games) 
C Nazr Mohammed	(7.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 80 games) 
PF Mike Sweetney	(4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: +10.5 ppg, +10.2 rpg, and +2.1 apg.	

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to New York and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. New York and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Penny expires. Frontcourt for frontcourt, otherwise. You know Stern wants Shaq in NY.

Could you imagine Shaq on this teams? Think of the extension! Paul Allen: "Sure, Shaq. 4 years, $160M. Sounds good."

Or whatever his ungodly max is.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> If lakers had won the champion this year would any of this be happening??? this meaning coach leaving, shaq asking for trade, also other guys leaving.


No, it wouldn't be happening. Payton would be back. So would Shaq and Kobe. Malone might still be gone. They would probably just try and go for another championship. 

Oh, and Gerald Wallace's eye looks freaky in your avatar.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

One more shot in the dark.

Philadelphia trades: SF Glenn Robinson	(16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
SF Todd MacCulloch	(16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
SF Aaron McKie	(9.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.1 minutes) 
PG Eric Snow	(10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 6.9 apg in 36.2 minutes) 
PF Marc Jackson	(9.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.2 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert	(8.0 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 26.8 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Gary Payton	(14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -17.4 ppg, -8.9 rpg, and -3.6 apg.	

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal	(21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Gary Payton	(14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SF Glenn Robinson	(16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 42 games) 
SF Todd MacCulloch	(16.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 42 games) 
SF Aaron McKie	(9.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 75 games) 
PG Eric Snow	(10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 6.9 apg in 82 games) 
PF Marc Jackson	(9.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22 games) 
C Samuel Dalembert	(8.0 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +17.4 ppg, +8.9 rpg, and +3.6 apg.	

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Philadelphia and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Philadelphia and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> LOL, yes!!! That would be clairvoyant. Damn, was that at the end of 02-03? I've been here too long.


No, he made the prediction in the summer of 2002. Here it is almost two years later and people are finally starting to realize that it was a good idea.

That guy is a jerk sometimes, but his basketball knowledge is just freaking unbelievable.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> 
> Oh, and Gerald Wallace's eye looks freaky in your avatar.


 I guess they do.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Shaq knew he'd be shown the door*

Shaq knew he'd be shown the door 

ESPN Article about Shaq written by: Tom Friend



> Jerry Buss is going to break up the Lakers or the state of Colorado is going to break up 'em up, but, either way, say your goodbyes.
> 
> It looks like Buss, the Lakers' owner, has made his choice: *Kobe stays, the other Hall of Famers go.* In other words, he is not averse to trading Shaq and is willing to build his franchise around a narcissist who's on trial for rape, doesn't make his teammates better and is in denial over all of it.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for Shaq. Hope he wins champions wherever he goes next year. He deserves them.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, 3 isn't enough, is it? It's not like there are hard working superstars without any rings yet *cough* KG *cough* who deserve one more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tom Friend really has an axe to grind against Kobe. Ever article he writes is like some scathing National Enquirer esque drivel. 

I think the reason why he keeps writing about Kobe and the overwhelming hatred for him, is because he knows Shaq is the big lovable oaf who everyone knows is always joking around.

Kobe will always be the villain in this and Shaq can never do wrong. I am saying their egos are both responsible for this (although I agree it is time to move on), but to make it seem like it's all Kobe and none Shaq is stupid. 

How about Shaq taking off the regular season till the all-star break Tom?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> How about Shaq taking off the regular season till the all-star break Tom?


You could say the same thing for Kobe. He pretty much coasted through the first half of the season as well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> It will be funny watching the Lakers crash and burn this offseason. :laugh:


Dude, I know you're usually like this. But have a little courtesy and try to not be so damn annoying right now.

I can't believe you're saying this right after McGrady has requested to be traded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Tom Friend really has an axe to grind against Kobe.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> You could say the same thing for Kobe. He pretty much coasted through the first half of the season as well.


Yes, this is true he did, but in his defense, he was severely out of shape and missed time with the shoulder injury. However, Kobe doesn't have a history of waiting till the all-star break to turn it on. This was a very atypical year for him. For example, if the rape trial never happened, he would have came into camp ready to ball. Don't know if the shoulder would have been healthy still, but he would have been in much better shape than he was this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?


Love the sig. :laugh: 

You guys might have 2014 on lockdown, but Orlando's got 2010, bank on it.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Orlando trades: SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
PF Pat Garrity (1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SG Reece Gaines (1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 9.6 minutes) 
Orlando receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Derek Fisher (7.1 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -32.9 ppg, -7.6 rpg, and -8.7 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Derek Fisher (7.1 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.6 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 67 games) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
PF Pat Garrity (1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 2 games) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 71 games) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games) 
SG Reece Gaines (1.8 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 38 games) 
Change in team outlook: +32.9 ppg, +7.6 rpg, and +8.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

La also adds in 1st round pick and 2005 1st round pick(unprotected)


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is my one trade idea:

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Allen Iverson (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes) 
SG Todd MacCulloch (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes) 
SF Aaron McKie (9.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +14.1 ppg, -4.4 rpg, and +6.5 apg. 

Philadelphia trades: SG Allen Iverson (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes) 
SG Todd MacCulloch (26.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 6.8 apg in 42.5 minutes) 
SF Aaron McKie (9.2 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 28.1 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: -14.1 ppg, +4.4 rpg, and -6.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

(Don't pay attention to Todd MacCulloch's stats)

If either team feels they are getting ripped off you can always throw in some picks.

Shaq gets his chance to dominate eastern centers night in and night out and still has some solid players on his team in Eric Snow, Glenn Robinson, Kenny Thomas, and an aging Derrick Coleman. Definitely would give Shaq a chance to show he is the man. :swammi:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

You guys are all high on crack. :dead:

McGrady isn't going to LA and Shaq isn't going to the Magic. 

The only team that Shaq will be going to, if he is even traded, are the Mavs for two max contracts in return. 

McGrady is going to either the Pacers, Houston or Suns according to ESPN. 

And I don't care if McGrady wants to leave. There is a report he has wanted out since December of last year so that IMO makes him a little b*tch for not having the balls to say that back then.

At least the Magic finally have a GM with balls. JW isn't going to put up with whiny little superstars like McGrady and he certainly wouldn't put up with a ego as fat as Shaq's. 

Oh and LA is burning. Have fun in the lottery. :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Looks like Orlando fans are now turning on McGrady just like the Toronto fans before them.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not turning on him. In fact where ever he goes, I'll probably root for that team, unless it is the Lakers, which isn't going to happen any way. Right now I'm pissed, but I'll get over it especially after all the talent we get back for him.  :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Looks like Orlando fans are now turning on McGrady just like the Toronto fans before them.


No, there's a huge difference here. I, and most other Orlando fans, can see why T-Mac wants to leave, and won't hold a grudge against him or go onto other teams forums calling him names after he's traded. Honestly, if I were T-Mac I would leave Orlando too. Toronto fans still can't seem to figure out why he left Toronto, and continue to be bitter over him leaving. Most Orlando fans on this site aren't like that. I'm an Orlando fan first, but I'll be rooting for T-Mac wherever he ends up, as long as they're not playing the Magic.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Marc Stein is reporting that Dallas has no intention of trading Nowitzki for Shaq.

The problem is threefold. First, Shaq hasn't aged well. Second, he's making $30 million per year. Third, he can opt out of his contract next year. The only title contender that needs a big man is Dallas. Sacramento has Miller. San Antonio has Duncan. Minnesota has Garnett. Detroit has Wallace. Indiana has Jermaine.

If the Lakers trade Shaq they won't get anything near his value in return. I think LA will have to settle for some average/above-average players from New York, Portland, Dallas, or New Orleans.


----------

